# Alternative way to get permission?



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

There is a situation here were me and some other buddies found a nice field and couldn't find the farmer who owns it. We talked to some lady and she directed us down the road and told us to ask that guy. He ended up not being home either.

Is there a way you can get farmers names up on the internet somehow in a specific area?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you need to try again and again if you want on his land. I wouldn't tell anyone you found their name on the internet, most people don't like that for some reason.


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

I mean, I wouldn't go out of my way while I have him on the phone and say, Oh ya I happened to get your name off the internet just incase you were wondering.

I just need a way to get their phone number.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you show up at the local bar and ask you will get your answer.

Or go to FSA and get a Platte map, they show surface owners names.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

LaLloyd said:


> There is a situation here were me and some other buddies found a nice field and couldn't find the farmer who owns it. We talked to some lady and she directed us down the road and told us to ask that guy. He ended up not being home either.
> 
> Is there a way you can get farmers names up on the internet somehow in a specific area?


Did you ask the lady what his name was?
Or was it on the mail box, house etc..??

Get his name then look up the number in the phone book. Pretty easy really.

Or like Bucks said, get a plat map.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You can also do reverse look-ups with an address. I have to do that every once and awhile if there is no name on the mail box.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh. I thought maybe you had contacted the farmer and he would'nt let anyone hunt. This is what I do in that situation and it works.

I filmed my girlfriend sitting on my bed in a sexy little get up. She looks into the camera and say's "If you let Phil hunt your land I'll take my top off". Thats when you hit the pause button and the landowner needs to make a decision. If he say's yes. I continue to play the footage of her actually taking her top off and bearing all. If he still say's no........ Well then it's his loss... Trust me. :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey phil... want to hunt in my backyard :lol:


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

heres another way... I like to use my eight year old boy. It seems farmers are a sucker for a kid that likes to smoke birds. I haven't been turned away yet this year!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You could leave him a note saying you have stopped by and have not been able to catch him . If you leave the info MAYBE he might call you back. You could also mention when you might be by again and ask him to leave a yes/no note on his door if it is OK for you to hunt or where you might find him at that time.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

get a plat book.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

whitepages.com or switchboard.com is a great way to find landowners numbers


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Austin_rdm said:


> heres another way... I like to use my eight year old boy. It seems farmers are a sucker for a kid that likes to smoke birds. I haven't been turned away yet this year!!


Playing the kid card are ya? :lol:


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

Heck yeah!! This is his first year so I haven't even been shootin. just lettin him do it. But we have got on to some pretty sweet propert so far!!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol god phil that really made me laugh at my computer hahahaha, not everyone can be as lucky as me i have a brother who is in a wheelchair and i just make him go up and ask permission I NEVER get turned down!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

gamberc said:


> lol god phil that really made me laugh at my computer hahahaha, not everyone can be as lucky as me i have a brother who is in a wheelchair and i just make him go up and ask permission I NEVER get turned down!


Thats horrible dude


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

gamberc said:


> lol god phil that really made me laugh at my computer hahahaha, not everyone can be as lucky as me i have a brother who is in a wheelchair and i just make him go up and ask permission I NEVER get turned down!


  
I hope he hunts with you.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Another good way is to bring the GF to the door with you. Dressed in waterfowl garb of course...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Another good way is to bring the GF to the door with you. Dressed in waterfowl garb of course...


Absolutely true, I have the wife with soemtimes and its a go right ahead before I get a word out.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

bluebird said:


> gamberc said:
> 
> 
> > lol god phil that really made me laugh at my computer hahahaha, not everyone can be as lucky as me i have a brother who is in a wheelchair and i just make him go up and ask permission I NEVER get turned down!
> ...


yes he does, he tells me too hes the one that came up with idea, he says "well if i cant walk i might as well make my disability worth something" which is true, but we always get permission lol


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

plat book all the way. it tells you who owns every section of land. be ready to spend some money they are not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

If you send me a copy of that video I'll check some of the landowners here to see if they will let you hunt their land.

:beer:

Canuck


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Canuck said:


> If you send me a copy of that video I'll check some of the landowners here to see if they will let you hunt their land.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Canuck


Seriously? You know there are free naked girl vidoes all over the internet.....and you don't have to give up your hunting spots to watch them :roll: :wink: .


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You got it! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gaddy getter said:


> Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > If you send me a copy of that video I'll check some of the landowners here to see if they will let you hunt their land.
> ...


Or your real girlfriend either! Unless of course she is into that sort of thing... 

Just sayin'


----------

